# Where do I put my pump on my road bike.



## saga

I'm a new road rider, coming from a mountain bike background always using my camlebak to hold my gear and water, lots of water(at least 2L) . So if I have two water bottles mounted on the bike where would you guys carry your pump?


----------



## superflychief

I actually still use a camelbak on my road bike. I drink a lot of water and 2 bottles isn't enough for me. Plus I like having room for a phone, multi tool, tube and patch kid, my pump, a snack and some cash. I dont mind having something on my back, even if that doesn't make me cool or with the road fashion.


----------



## Guest

Right under the top tube ..........


----------



## MontyCrisco

I have a mini pump that fits into a little sleeve under my saddle bag. Most mini pumps (incl. mine) suck, I know.


----------



## Camilo

For the past 15 years or so, I've used a mini pump that clips to a little bracket which uses the same bolt holes as one of my water bottle cages. Does not preclude that cage, used in conjunction with it. I've never had a problem with this set up, and the pumps have worked good enough to get me back on the road when I flat. It is a tiny bit of a hassle pumping it up with such a small pump and I may experiment with a little CO2 set up in my saddle bag as well.

My wife has a full size frame pump under her top tube like the one pictured above. It's a big PITA because it doesn't fit solid unless you use two velcro straps, and is always getting in the way when you pick up the bike (by the top tube generally) to put it on a carrier or carry it anywhere. I recommend something other than a top tube mounted frame pump.


----------



## Guest

Camilo said:


> For the past 15 years or so, I've used a mini pump that clips to a little bracket which uses the same bolt holes as one of my water bottle cages. Does not preclude that cage, used in conjunction with it. I've never had a problem with this set up, and the pumps have worked good enough to get me back on the road when I flat. It is a tiny bit of a hassle pumping it up with such a small pump and I may experiment with a little CO2 set up in my saddle bag as well.
> 
> My wife has a full size frame pump under her top tube like the one pictured above. It's a big PITA because it doesn't fit solid unless you use two velcro straps, and is always getting in the way when you pick up the bike (by the top tube generally) to put it on a carrier or carry it anywhere. I recommend something other than a top tube mounted frame pump.


Well,

I have been using a top tube mounted frame pump for only about 30 years or so. In fact the pump in that picture is almost 20 years old.

One of these days I will see the error of my ways and find something that actually works ...............



For a mini-pump ..................


----------



## saga

This is the pump I'm looking at getting http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/LargeImage.aspx?ModelID=29719. Seems like the bracket just slides under the bottle cage like the photo above on that nice mid-night blue bike.

The thing is my bike is a Wilier race bike Le Roi, I've never seen anyone else with race bikes mounted up with saddle bags and pumps. Am I missing something, how do they manage when they're miles away from home with no pump or tubes? I'm worried my Le Roi will look more like a touring bike once I'm done with it.


----------



## andulong

Another solution is to stick it in a jersey pocket.


----------



## Guest

saga said:


> ............... I'm worried my Le Roi will look more like a touring bike once I'm done with it.


For the love of God!


There is absolutely nothing I can say here that won't get me in trouble ...................


----------



## saga

toomanybikes what do you mean? Is it wrong to put a pump on such a bike.


----------



## Guest

saga said:


> toomanybikes what do you mean? Is it wrong to put a pump on such a bike.


It is wrong NOT to put a pump on that bike.

Look,

You have a choice in what you want to do with and on your bike.

You can ride it in circles around your home never straying more than 10 minutes drive away from your house so that if you get a flat you can phone someone to come and get you.

Or,

You can ride your bike and use it cover distance and new territory and to explore your world.

If you use it to explore your world you will always run the risk of getting a flat tire.

You should never leave home unless you are prepared to fix anything that may need fixing.

If you want to carry a stupid little 6 inch pump that you can fit in your pocket but that takes 963 strokes of the pump to inflate a tire, that is your choice. You are better off to carry a pump that will actually inflate a tire AND that can be used if you get 4 flats in one day.

When you are out on the road, aiming to put 60, 80 or 100 miles under you for the day; what your bike "looks" like does matter at all. What matters is that you are on your bike and in a position to look after yourself.

If the "look" of the bike matters - hang arouind the coffee shop. If you want to head out and roll off the miles and be able to support yourself - get a frame pump and an underseat bag.

Worries about what your bike will "look" like are for people that don't ride their bikes.

Carry a multi-tool, a couple of tubes and a patch kit - and have fun.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Joining the club*



toomanybikes said:


> I have been using a top tube mounted frame pump for only about 30 years or so. In fact the pump in that picture is almost 20 years old.
> 
> One of these days I will see the error of my ways and find something that actually works.


Yup, I have the same problem. Going on 30 years as well. Is there a 12 step program we can join?


----------



## Guest

Kerry Irons said:


> Yup, I have the same problem. Going on 30 years as well. Is there a 12 step program we can join?


No way!

The unspoken advantage of that pump is that if someone is really pushing just a "little" too hard when you're out riding - you can take care of business .......


----------



## jmlapoint

I carry a Blackburn AirStick in my CamelBak.
I also carry CO2 and 2 Tubes.
Use the pump only as a backup.
Sometimes the CO2 'Gods' don't smile on you so a Plan-B is good.

*BLACKBURN AIRSTICK MINI PUMP*
View attachment 165651


----------



## wim

saga said:


> _I've never seen anyone else with race bikes mounted up with saddle bags and pumps._ QUOTE]
> 
> Almost all of those people ride with groups only. That way, there are others to admire their pretty bike and, in case of a flat, hit up for a tube and a pump.


----------



## CougarTrek

I carry a CO2 pump in a saddle bag on my Wilier.

With a hair bit larger saddle bag I could also carry a small mini pump there.

Some people also throw their mini pumps in a jersey pocket.

Plenty of options if you don't want it visibly mounted on the frame.


----------



## Camilo

toomanybikes said:


> Well,
> 
> I have been using a top tube mounted frame pump for only about 30 years or so. In fact the pump in that picture is almost 20 years old.
> 
> One of these days I will see the error of my ways and find something that actually works ...............


Oh did you think my post had anything to do with you? Rolling of the eyes indeed. I was simply responding to OP's question. So sorry it evidently hurt your feelings... although I don't know why you would take a different viewpoint so personally or think that it was about you at all.


----------



## felix5150

Got a flat on my road bike today and really wished I had the pump I carry on my commuter bike, unfortunately my '08 tarmac has the rear brake cable that crosses the top tube which makes it impossible to mount there. Who cares what other people think and use what works for you. Better to be able to get home riding than get home walking your bike.


----------



## andyk

To be honest... I forget mine is even there... until I have to stop to change a tube (not happened so far touch wood). I was dubious of the size of my Air Tool Road, until I saw it fitted on the bottle cage mount, maybe its the white and silver, but it doesn't stick out much to me.


----------



## Touch0Gray

Unfortunately my frame pump (Zephal) does NOT fit or work on my Carbon frame as a result of the fat curvy tube junctions. I carry a CO2 in my bag, 2 carts and 2 tubes as a result. I would rather have my frame pump anyday..I just can't figure out how to mount it securely...velcro won't help since it is too long too for this bike.


----------



## MCF

Get CO2 and put it in your saddle bag or jersey pocket..problem solved.


----------



## fireplug

jmlapoint said:


> I carry a Blackburn AirStick in my CamelBak.
> I also carry CO2 and 2 Tubes.
> Use the pump only as a backup.
> Sometimes the CO2 'Gods' don't smile on you so a Plan-B is good.
> 
> *BLACKBURN AIRSTICK MINI PUMP*
> View attachment 165651


Just learned a good lesson this weekend....

Friend and I are out for a 50 mile bike ride on Saturday. About 10 miles into it my front tire picks up a tiny sharp edge rock or something and goes down. No big deal...jump off my bike change the tire and then the co2 discharges in my hand (lucky for me I was wearing gloves) before it was full seated. Now I am sure it was user error but either way there I was with a flat and now my c02 is wasted. Call the wife and she had to bring me the floor pump to get it back up and running. The rest of the trip I was so worried about getting a second flat I really missed out on just having a fun relaxing ride.

Lesson....getting a second tube and a frame pump as back up


----------



## Mr. Versatile

toomanybikes said:


> For the love of God!
> 
> 
> There is absolutely nothing I can say here that won't get me in trouble ...................


 What the hell do you mean by that?


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I have a Topeak Road Morph, which is a pretty large pump, fastened to the top tube on my commuter. On my road bike, I have a Topeak Rocket mini pump clipped to the bottle cage on the down tube. I also carry C02 on both bikes with 3 cartridges. I always use the CO2 1st & save the pumps as a last resort.


----------

